

Looking for a really good UX designer - mythriel

Are you a rockstar UX designer? If so I am looking for you for my next project. Deadline is extremely flexible and you can be located anywhere. Shoot me an email.
======
slater
"rockstar"? :(

~~~
mythriel
it was just a way of saying..not really a rockstart..contact me if you are
good

